
Anbox – Android in a Box - rcarmo
http://anbox.io/
======
arkadiyt
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14090482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14090482)

------
franciscop
This is really amazing! I have used a virtual machine + Remix OS[1] when I
needed something like this, but native in Linux will make things a lot easier
for me. This would be the equivalent of Wine for Android, right?

Windows installed => Windows in VM => Wine

Android in phone => Remix OS in VM => Anbox

[1] [http://www.jide.com/remixos-for-pc](http://www.jide.com/remixos-for-pc)

~~~
fiatjaf
I liked Remix OS, but hey, are they really comparing performance of a modern
PC with Android phones and saying that Remix OS runs faster on the PC than
Android on the phones?

~~~
morganvachon
Remix OS seemed like a nice concept, but it had both hardware and EULA
issues[1] that made it impossible for me to use.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10888760](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10888760)

------
rhardih
Speedwise, this would be a great sub for the Android Emulator for development
purposes. I've always felt something like the iOS Simulator was missing a
counterpart for Android.

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
Actually, the Android emulator with x86 package can be super fast for
development. Just need to install the package in android studio.

------
snowpanda
Have been trying to get this to work under arch for days. No luck so far.

[https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/anbox-
git/](https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/anbox-git/)

------
fiatjaf
It seems that this supermagical snap thing isn't working.

    
    
      ~> sudo snap install --classic anbox-installer
      error: cannot install "anbox-installer": snap not found

~~~
fiatjaf
Where does `snap` looks for snaps?

    
    
      ~> snap find anbox
      The search "anbox" returned 0 snaps

------
rustacean
Anbox is a baby now, full of bugs and without internet support. I will keep
watching.

------
MrQuincle
Cool!

What hardware abstraction layer is made available or what hardware can be
used?

\+ accelerometers, gyro

\+ touch

\+ bluetooth, BLE, WiFi

That would make it a complete debugging experience.

------
WrtCdEvrydy
Anyone know of a Mac OSX alternative to this?

I don't think you can run it under Mac natively.

~~~
vnchr
I was thinking about trying this in a Linux VM with VirtualBox, but maybe
someone already knows why that wouldn't work.

~~~
fiatjaf
Probably won't work because it has to install kernel extensions.

------
bikamonki
Will I be root on the boxed droid if I am root on the Linux system or do I
still need to root the android system?

~~~
fiatjaf
You'll be rooted. There's no "android system".

Disclaimer: I'm just deducing from the Anbox landing page copy.

------
amelius
Since Android apps are all Java based, I'm wondering: what Java virtual
machine is this using?

~~~
c8g
dalvik on <= android 4.4

------
fiatjaf
So I can run WhatsApp without a phone? This is marvelous.

~~~
pmx
No, WhatsApp requires you to verify your phone number on any device you
install it on. You won't be able to do that here.

~~~
mschuster91
Of course you can, WA offers you to enter the confirmation code by hand if you
wait 3 minutes at the "waiting for SMS" screen.

Also, for the GP, you can use web.whatsapp.com.

